# Activia



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anyone heard about this? Any benefits from it?Please don't boo and hiss at me, LOL, if this is old news. I'm just willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, I am eating a lot of this yogurt and it seems to have reduced frequency and pain. I've been eating it less than 2 weeks though, and the placebo effect is always a possibility. Plus I often wonder if the additional calcium you get from eating it could be partly responsible. Having said all that it is fairly unusual for me to be having so few poops. Usually it's 10+ visits to the bathroom a day, but now it's usually less than 4. In particular it seems to have reduced a lot of my "false alarm" visits. I think I'm gonna drag out my old yogurt maker and see if I can't make this stuff myself.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have been eating it for about a week and a half and it seems to have helped my IBS-D...So far so good...


----------



## 14592 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been on it for probably about 2 months now and I love it. I have IBS-C and I take Zelnorm for the constipation, but Activa has helped a great deal with pain and bloating symptoms.


----------



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

What is it??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A yogurt by Dannon.It is new on the market.


----------



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

so the purpose is the probiotics?Or the calcium?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The probiotic bacteria.K.


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi, I've been lurking for a few months now since I was diagnosed with IBS-C. I tried this yoghurt for 2 and a half weeks. I thought it would help my IBS-C, but it didn't. It made me bloated, uncomfortable, and put me in a lot of pain. But then I cant tolerate dairy products.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I tried them....and here I am still constipated and taking the semester off due to severe IBS. I ate one a day for a couple months. I found them really small and unsatisfying. I just switched to Stonyfield lowfat yogurts which have Bifidus bacteria as well and are a more satisfying size. Also Stonyfield yogurt has 6 live and active cultures plus inulin (which acts as a prebiotic) and Activia only has 3.


----------

